# Wykorzystanie pamięci ram.

## boo

Witam.

Kupiłem 16GB DDR3 ram i nie wiem jak je wykorzystać.

Moje pomysły to:

- /tmp na tmpfs (4GB)

- / - system plików, który trzyma długo dane w pamięci ram (chyba xfs i btrfs cos takiego mają, ale do końca nie jestem pewny), braków zasilania się nie boję bo mam UPS-a

- swap nie potrzebny (chyba)

W preload nie chcę się bawić, bo planuję zakup dysku ssd.

Co jeszcze można ustawić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Posiadanie swapa to jest dobry pomysl, bo system moze wystronnicowac nieuzywane dane z ramu do swapa i masz przez to wiecej 'wolnego' ramu ktory leci na page caches. Ew bym tylko zmniejszyl vm.swappiness z 60 na jakies 20 w takim przypadku.

----------

## gorkypl

Po coś kupował jak nie wiesz jak wykorzystać  :Razz: 

/tmp i /var/tmp na tmpfs, jak nie myślisz o preload to więcej sensownych zastosowań nie ma - ewentualnie cache przeglądarki w RAM.

----------

## boo

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> Po coś kupował jak nie wiesz jak wykorzystać 

 

Tanio były, to brałem.

Ile ustawić swapa 4-8 GB?

----------

## gorkypl

Zależy co robisz - jak nie są to kosmosy typu rendering 3D albo jakieś straszne obliczenia to symboliczne 100M wystarczy.

Ja mam 16G RAM, liczę różne kosmosy i nigdy nie miałem swapa w użyciu.

----------

## sebas86

16GB RAM to dobra opcja jeśli jest taka możliwość na starcie, nie będzie problemu z pozbyciem się starych kości gdy przyjdzie czas na upgrade.

Swego czasu jak miałem oszałamiającą ilość 4GB to swap wyłączałem ze względów bezpieczeństwa - rzadko jakaś aplikacja potrzebowała aż tyle pamięci a nawet jeśli to po dobrani się do SWAP-a trzeba było zazwyczaj użyć magicznej kombinacji (od razu zaznaczam, że mogłem coś spartolić). Jeśli dodatkowo korzystasz z lapka może to być jeszcze lepsza myśl, bo do póki sam nie zapragniesz czegoś zapisać, dysk może sobie spokojnie spać.

Co do wielkości SWAP-a kiedyś się zalecało od 1 do 2 razy więcej niż ma się fizycznej pamięci, ale wiadomo jak było kiedyś, teraz o ile nie posiadasz SSD to jest to samobójstwo i zarazem marnowanie przestrzeni na dysku. Ja polecam utworzenie pliku i sformatowanie go pod SWAP, dopóki nie masz zfragmentowanego systemu plików, i pozostawienie go na wszelki wypadek. Jeśli kiedyś zajdzie potrzeba użycia po prostu podmontujesz SWAP na gorąco. Rozmiar 8GB powinien starczyć.

Co do wykorzystania pamięci RAM, gdzieś widziałem fajną opcję kompresowanego SWAP-a w pamięci - chyba jeszcze lepsza myśl niż SWAP na dysku. W sumie to możesz poszukać różnych informacji na temat kompresji całego systemu, kiedyś bawiłem się UnionFS (nie mam pojęcia czy jeszcze żyje ten projekt czy może przekształcił się w coś innego) mając skompresowany tylko Portage, też może się przydać.

Może jeszcze warto zainwestować w RAM dysk, na /var/tmp powinien zaowocować szybszą kompilacją.

Z innych rzeczy jakie mi przychodzą do głowy to inwestycja we własne umiejętności. Skoro masz już taką ilość pamięci to warto zacząć bawić się obróbką wideo, modelowaniem czy cyfrowym malowaniem.  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeżeli chodzi o drzewo portage, to na wiki gentoo jest artykuł o SquashFS - może to właśnie następca UnionFS, o którym mówisz  :Wink:  Kiedyś się tym bawiłem, nawet całe /usr można podmontować.

Co do ramu - po prostu się tym nie przejmuj. Podmontuj sobie /tmp, /vat/tmp i tyla.

----------

